# Top Poster



## wolfwood

Just noticed that I'm the Top Poster of the Day!!! YIIIPPPPEEEEE





















That means I WIN !!! It also means that PDX_Doug, Jollymon, Thor, and the rest of you regulars are slacking off - oops, I forgot, you're not at work anymore. Oh well - thanks for letting me enjoy my moment in the sun (there's not much of that up here in the frozen north). action


----------



## Fire44

Wolfwood,

Congrads on being the top poster. But you might not want to taunt the others....they could gang up on you and keep you off the board.

Gary

PS...I am glad to see that I am not the only one that checks the top posters board!!


----------



## wolfwood

Fire44 said:


> Wolfwood,
> 
> Congrads on being the top poster. But you might not want to taunt the others....they could gang up on you and keep you off the board.
> 
> Gary
> 
> PS...I am glad to see that I am not the only one that checks the top posters board!!
> [snapback]69165[/snapback]​


Me? Taunt them? Nah - I respect my elders. And besides - I've seen what 'they' do to each other - heck, they won't even notice me.


----------



## HootBob

Congrats wolfwood on being top poster of the day
On any given day it could be anyone

Don


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood said:


> Just noticed that I'm the Top Poster of the Day!!!Â YIIIPPPPEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â That means I WIN !!!Â Â
> [snapback]69164[/snapback]​


Congratulations! "PUFF" ought to be proud of you also.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Fire44 said:


> I am glad to see that I am not the only one that checks the top posters board!!


Are you kidding Gary? Some of these people LIVE for the top posters board! Not me, of course!









In any case, I can recognize when a gaunlet has been thrown down! Watch out Wolfie. Here we come! 









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> In any case, I can recognize when a gaunlet has been thrown down! Watch out Wolfie. Here we come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]69215[/snapback]​


Gauntlet? Challenge? Doug, you're being paranoid, again, my friend.







The only challenge I saw was that I was 1 of only a few on the Forum yesterday and was wondering if maybe there had been an Outbacker's Holiday declared and there I was at work missing it all.







And last night - what was THAT about? Was there a secret Live Chat going on? Boys only? Conveyor Belt talk?


----------



## PDX_Doug

*27 Posts in the last 24 hours!?!?!?!*

I bow down to you wolfie! We are not '







'! 'YIKES'!









































































Happy Carpal Tunnel!
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> I bow down to you wolfie! We are not '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '! 'YIKES'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Carpal Tunnel!
> Doug
> [snapback]69279[/snapback]​


I like that - I think I'll save that post for future reference!









Actually, I was pretty surprised myself (but its really 27 within the last 8)...no reason to start posting BEFORE I get to work. PPPPLLLLLEEEEEZZZZ.

In fact - its Quarter-end/Year-end here in the commercial world and OB.com has served as great therapy today. End a call with a Sales Rep - post - End another call - read/post. Its worked real well AND increased my posting #. Whodathunkit? Where else could one get such value! And now - now - the almighty poster himself bows down. All in all - its been a good day


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> OB.com has served as great therapy today. End a call with a Sales Rep - post - End another call - read/post. Its worked real well AND increased my posting #. Whodathunkit?


By George! I think she's got it!









Keep up at this rate Wolfie, and you will be joining the Big Dog Club before your first trip in 'Puff' (She will be so proud!







)!

Happy Posting,
Doug

P.S.: Remember... Anybody can have a stand out day. The key is consistency.


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> By George! I think she's got it!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up at this rate Wolfie, and you will be joining the Big Dog Club before your first trip in 'Puff' (She will be so proud!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!
> 
> Happy Posting,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: Remember... Anybody can have a stand out day. The key is consistency.
> [snapback]69292[/snapback]​


Actually, I could be joining the Unemployed Dog Club if the boss learns of it.... but then, not sure I really care today









2 days in a row (and you weren't even on vacation) doesn't count for consistency? Man, you guys run a tuff ship. btw, my dogs have already gifted me with a shirt that reads "Top B****" and I wear it with pride!


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> btw, my dogs have already gifted me with a shirt that reads "Top B****" and I wear it with pride!


I was trying to figure out how to work something to that affect into my last post, but couldn't figure out a P.C. way to do it (and after being scolded for my cat remark earlier, I am trying really hard to be P.C.....yawn!







).

Anyway, I'm glad it was you that said it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram

The game is on. wolfwood will be dropping off in a few hours









wolfwood 27 posts
HootBob 15 posts 
PDX_Doug 14 posts

It's a 24 hour clock that changes in a few hours.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut

2500Ram said:


> The game is on.Â wolfwood will be dropping off in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood 27 posts
> HootBob 15 posts
> PDX_Doug 14 posts
> 
> It's a 24 hour clock that changes in a few hours.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]69319[/snapback]​


Today, at 7:15 EST, I was tied with Doug. This post puts me ahead and ties me with HootBob. YEEEEEESSSS!


----------



## Moosegut

Moosegut said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game is on.Â wolfwood will be dropping off in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood 27 posts
> HootBob 15 posts
> PDX_Doug 14 posts
> 
> It's a 24 hour clock that changes in a few hours.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]69319[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Today, at 7:15 EST, I was tied with Doug. This post puts me ahead and ties me with HootBob. YEEEEEESSSS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69320[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I just wished Shooter a Happy Birthday. That puts me ahead of HootBob! This is so exciting!







Ahhh, but I have to get back to Law and Order.


----------



## 2500Ram

Well the clock just changed for me anyway and nothing much changed on the top 4 but the bottom 6 are different









Nice double post Moosegut









Bill.


----------



## Moosegut

2500Ram said:


> Well the clock just changed for me anyway and nothing much changed on the top 4 but the bottom 6 are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice double post Moosegut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]69326[/snapback]​


Thanks. 18


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, my dogs have already gifted me with a shirt that reads "Top B****" and I wear it with pride!
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to figure out how to work something to that affect into my last post, but couldn't figure out a P.C. way to do it (and after being scolded for my cat remark earlier, I am trying really hard to be P.C.....yawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad it was you that said it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]69312[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Scary that we may be starting to think the same things....think I need a drink - Oh, I have one, I'm home now. Pheeeew!!! No, I'm sorry, Doug, that's PD....X. Not PC. and I'll bet Shannon doesn't want to change her name and I will NOT be held responsible for that. Tell you what - you handle the math, I'll take the spelling.


----------



## wolfwood

2500Ram said:


> The game is on. wolfwood will be dropping off in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69319[/snapback]​


Who says?


----------



## wolfwood

2500Ram said:


> Nice double post Moosegut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]69326[/snapback]​


Hey! No double dipping!


----------



## 2500Ram

Do we all have no lives tonight action

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice double post MoosegutÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]69326[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! No double dipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69336[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You cheated! I'm telling Mom!

Hey Wolfie, a triple in under four minutes. You are the best!


----------



## 2500Ram

See my reply above









Watch out for that flood control wolfwood.


----------



## Moosegut

2500Ram said:


> Do we all have no lives tonight action
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]69339[/snapback]​


Apparently not.







I'm trying out the new wireless network I just set up, so Im on the couch with my laptop and watching the tube at the same time while I'm waiting for my brownies to cool so I can ice them. So I, at the very least, have no life - don't know about you guys. Man, life is rough when DW goes out with the girls.









I have to check my brownies.


----------



## HootBob

Do we all have no lives tonight action

Apparently we don't









Don


----------



## Moosegut

Uh oh. I see HootBob has joined us.


----------



## wolfwood

2500Ram said:


> See my reply above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for that flood control wolfwood.
> [snapback]69341[/snapback]​


Nope - no life. KB's sick. Besides - it was you guys who laid down the challenge!!!

Flood control?







I'm not afraid of no stinkin' flood control. But, kids, I'm a professional - don't try this at home. (My guess is that "adult supervision" from this bunch might not help much)


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> Do we all have no lives tonight action
> 
> Apparently we don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]69344[/snapback]​


Hey, this is almost like a chat.


----------



## 2500Ram

Moosegut said:


> I'm trying out the new wireless network I just set up, so Im on the couch with my laptop and watching the tube at the same time while I'm waiting for my brownies to cool so I can ice them. [snapback]69343[/snapback]​


Since we're way off topic here I've had wireless for the last 5-6 years and couldn't live without it. As I sit my DW is on a chair in the living room on her lapotp, I'm on the couch with mine, there is a desktop, wireless, in the basement with shared printer for all to use. I love wireless laptops.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my reply above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for that flood control wolfwood.
> [snapback]69341[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - no life. KB's sick. Besides - it was you guys who laid down the challenge!!!
> 
> Flood control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of no stinkin' flood control. But, kids, I'm a professional - don't try this at home. (My guess is that "adult supervision" from this bunch might not help much)
> [snapback]69346[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm gaining Wolfie. But, I have to go ice my brownies and get a glass of milk. Battery's almost dead too. So, I'll have to bid adieu.


----------



## 2500Ram

wolfwood said:


> Flood control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of no stinkin' flood control. But, kids, I'm a professional - don't try this at home. (My guess is that "adult supervision" from this bunch might not help much)
> [snapback]69346[/snapback]​


Was that a diaper reference if so I'm LMAO. trying to potty train my 2yr lately. I'm thinking not but it struck me funny.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> I'm gaining Wolfie. But, I have to go ice my brownies and get a glass of milk. Battery's almost dead too. So, I'll have to bid adieu.
> [snapback]69349[/snapback]​


No !!! Come back, Moosegut, Come Back!!! Oops - that was Lassie.


----------



## Moosegut

2500Ram said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying out the new wireless network I just set up, so Im on the couch with my laptop and watching the tube at the same time while I'm waiting for my brownies to cool so I can ice them. [snapback]69343[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're way off topic here I've had wireless for the last 5-6 years and couldn't live without it. As I sit my DW is on a chair in the living room on her lapotp, I'm on the couch with mine, there is a desktop, wireless, in the basement with shared printer for all to use. I love wireless laptops.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]69348[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I like to keep the kids up where I can see em when they're on the computer. I trust them completely, but it don't take much for things to go bad fast on the Internet. I don't use the laptop at home much so there's been no need for the wireless. But the kids got X-Box live for Christmas and rather than drilling and crawling through the dirt in the crawl space to run wire to the basement, I thought it was time.

You guys have a great night. And get your lives back.









Scott


----------



## wolfwood

and now I'm over the 300 mark too! Oh what a day!


----------



## 2500Ram

wolfwood said:


> and now I'm over the 300 mark too! Oh what a day!
> [snapback]69354[/snapback]​


Only 24 to go for me









Maybe tomorrow.

thanks for the good laugh all


----------



## Moosegut

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gaining Wolfie.Â But, I have to go ice my brownies and get a glass of milk.Â Battery's almost dead too.Â So, I'll have to bid adieu.
> [snapback]69349[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> No !!! Come back, Moosegut, Come Back!!! Oops - that was Lassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69352[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wolfieeeeeeee! Now stop that! I keep trying to go and you keep posting so I have to post to keep pace. Now, GOODNIGHT!


----------



## wolfwood

We switched to wireless about 6 months ago so we can take the 'puter with us & down load the photos from my digital camera. LOVE it! It works good for this rather mindless process, as well! Enjoy your Brownies, Moosegut. Its dinner time at Wolfwood. Maybe back later.

Tah


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood,

Speaking of photos, when are you going to post some of "Puff" and all the gang out next to the lake?


----------



## HootBob

Well you guy must have set a record for post on one topic
wolfwood 13
moosegut 10

P.S.
I'm still trying to get our wireless router working for our computers

Don


----------



## 2500Ram

HootBob said:


> Well you guy must have set a record for post on one topic
> wolfwood 13
> moosegut 10
> 
> P.S.
> I'm still trying to get our wireless router working for our computers
> 
> Don
> [snapback]69361[/snapback]​


This is so far off topic anyway what are you problems. I can help.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob

How much do you know about wireless routers?

Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> How much do you know about wireless routers?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]69372[/snapback]​


I'lll bet between us we could figure out how to mess up your's, too. What kind do you have?


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood,
> 
> Speaking of photos, when are you going to post some of "Puff" and all the gang out next to the lake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69360[/snapback]​


Soon as I get enough time to read those directions and figure out how to post 'em. Should have taken the photos last week tho' - Puff had a 6' snow pile (plowed) at the front door. Its gone now and raining for a few days.


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood,
> 
> Speaking of photos, when are you going to post some of "Puff" and all the gang out next to the lake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69360[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as I get enough time to read those directions and figure out how to post 'em. Should have taken the photos last week tho' - Puff had a 6' snow pile (plowed) at the front door. Its gone now and raining for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69378[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Bet she looked good, "white inside & white outside".


----------



## HootBob

I have a Linksys model WRT54G
I hook it up plug in all the number for internet connection
Then it says to go to this special site enter a log name and password
Then that's it

I did everything 
But the site will not load

Don


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> Bet she looked good, "white inside & white outside".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69380[/snapback]​


Yeah - she did! But she would have looked lots better white inside, beach outside! With grill going, fire burning, dogs playing, KB/JB lounging, sun shining.....

Spring is coming - right?


----------



## 2500Ram

HootBob said:


> I have a Linksys model WRT54G
> I hook it up plug in all the number for internet connection
> Then it says to go to this special site enter a log name and password
> Then that's it
> 
> I did everything
> But the site will not load
> 
> Don
> [snapback]69382[/snapback]​


Is that special site 192.168.0.1 like every other router. Did you install the software for the wireless nic. What operating system are you running XP?

PM if you want to call. If you can't get to your router via wireless you don't have the software installed correctly. Try pluggin in your CAT5 cable to the router and getting there that way.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob

Thanks I'll give that a try
If not I'll try call the support line again it was busy the last two times I called

Don


----------



## 2500Ram

PM sent with my number.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood

Looks like you got some help, Don. How'd we get off on 'puters anyway?


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood said:


> Spring is coming - right?
> [snapback]69383[/snapback]​


Won't be long now. Yall need to bring her on down to the Gulf Coast and spend some time on the "real beaches"


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spring is coming - right?
> [snapback]69383[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long now. Yall need to bring her on down to the Gulf Coast and spend some time on the "real beaches"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69389[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Would love to. We're heading to the FLA west coast in Feb and would love to go by TT but - well...that's 24 hrs by car....guessing 48 by TT...then down & back...that's most of the vaca DRIVING. Now - don't get me wrong - I love to drive, just about anywhere. But if I'm gonna be NEAR the water, I just have to be IN it!


----------



## NDJollyMon

This is going to be a loooooooooooooooooooooong winter.


----------



## dougdogs

where do these "top poser" statistics come from ??


----------



## Moosegut

dougdogs said:


> where do these "top poser" statistics come from ??
> [snapback]69428[/snapback]​


DD, click on "My Assistant" (top, right of the screen) and then in the popup you'll see a link for "Today's top 10 posters."

Scott


----------



## ee4308

dougdogs said:


> where do these "top poser" statistics come from ??
> [snapback]69428[/snapback]​


Also, you can click Todays Top 10 Posters from the Home Page. sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

And if you do, wou will see the totally shameless post counts of Wolfwood, HootBob and, of course, myself (among others)!

Please try not to be frightened. Just remember the wise words of The Great Jimmy Buffett... "If we weren't all crazy, we would go insane!"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Couldn't have said it better, Doug! (But deserved another post out of it, anyway







)


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Couldn't have said it better, Doug! (But deserved another post out of it, anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> [snapback]69450[/snapback]​


And a good post it is, Wolfie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Don't get cheap, now


----------



## Moosegut

PDX_Doug said:


> And if you do, wou will see the totally shameless post counts of Wolfwood, HootBob and, of course, myself (among others)!
> 
> Please try not to be frightened. Just remember the wise words of The Great Jimmy Buffett... "If we weren't all crazy, we would go insane!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]69448[/snapback]​


You guys are shameless!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Moosegut said:


> You guys are shameless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69458[/snapback]​


Yes, Moosegut, we are!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut

PDX_Doug said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are shameless!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69458[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Moosegut, we are!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]69461[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What's your boss' phone number? I'm calling him right now!


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> You guys are shameless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69458[/snapback]​


You just got a Brownie high last nigh and had to drop off. We missed you (for a little awhile anyway







)

You and Doug may have to battle it out today - I think I'm suffering from Poster's Forum Fingers. They're just not moving fast enough and I'm sure to slip behind. But don't worry 'bout me, I'll be fine.


----------



## Moosegut

I, at least, am home.


----------



## Moosegut

Wolfie, I want your boss' phone number too.


----------



## Moosegut

Okay, I was ahead of Doug for a brief few seconds today. That's all that matters. I don't have to call your bosses now.


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> I, at least, am home.
> [snapback]69466[/snapback]​


Then - my man - I must count on you to uphold the reputation of the Class of '05. The torch is yours (now that doesn't mean I'm gone...just that, well....I'm NOT home and today IS the last day of the fiscal year and I may just be a little busy....)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Moosegut said:


> I don't have to call your bosses now.


Whew! That takes a load off! 









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

Ok, I will have to tell Vern that for more than 5 post per thread should not count. Now I do have the numbers of your Boss' .... I sure hope it is your lunch time









Thor


----------



## Thor

I think this is what the chat room is for









however; in the chat room your post counts do not count









Oh no, I think I just doubled dipped









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thor said:


> Ok, I will have to tell Vern that for more than 5 post per thread should not count.


You might want to rethink that one Thor. I am fairly certain there were more than five Thor posts on the conveyor belt thread. Or did those go away when the airplane TOOK OFF!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

I will not go thru that again







But your are right I think I have 6 post on that thread









You take a few days off ot enjoy the holiday season with family and friends; just to learn that your 5000+ post behind








Does anyone take vacation around here? Taking your laptop to the beach doesn't count.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

*OWW!*

My head is really starting to hurt!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> *OWW!*
> My head is really starting to hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]69486[/snapback]​


Doug - thx for pickin' up the slack and defending the home front (hey, you got several posts out of it!) I had to step away to - uhhhh - do work







Geeezzzz - Anyway, I'm likely to be off for a while now but - keep up the good work. btw, I heard from NDJollyMon this AM. He's pretty ripped about not having even made it onto the top 10 board yesterday - like WE are to blame for that?!







You may be hearing from him about it today - stay strong. man!


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

When do you sleep??? Your have been on this forum for the last 64hrs.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> When do you sleep??? Your have been on this forum for the last 64hrs.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]69498[/snapback]​


I don't need no stinkin' sleep - 'specially when there's a title at stake. On second thought, yeah, maybe I do....









Are the clocks in Canada frozen? I logged on this morning at ~9EST


----------



## Thor

No Canadian clocks are on metric time 10hrs per day







100 min in an hour and 100 seconds in a minute.









Thor


----------



## Fire44

Canada has 100,000 seconds per day and USA has 86,400 seconds.....

Must be the exchange rate!!!









Gary


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> No Canadian clocks are on metric time 10hrs per day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 min in an hour and 100 seconds in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]69621[/snapback]​


AAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH! The Math is coming!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Check the board - ITS A TIE (or, at least, it was!!)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wolfie,

I think 'was' is the operative word there!









Happy Trails,
Doug

One hundred posts in a day, or bust!


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> I think 'was' is the operative word there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> One hundred posts in a day, or bust!
> [snapback]69669[/snapback]​


And 'was' it is...or was.

My friend - if you're going for 100 personal posts I will simply step aside - now - hand you the crown - and cheer you on. KB just made me another tall cold one and I intend on enjoying it (and maybe its brother, too).







Post on, you mad man!


----------



## wolfwood

[quote name='wolfwood' date='Dec 30 2005, 09:40 PM']
[quote name='PDX_Doug' date='Dec 30 2005, 09:32 PM']Wolfie,

I think 'was' is the operative word there!Â









Happy Trails,
Doug

One hundred posts in a day, or bust!
[snapback]69669[/snapback]​
What? You don't read PMs?


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> What?Â You don't read PMs?


Why yes I do, wolfie.

And I think I speak for all of us... OK, most of us.... A few of us?... Alright, for me,
when I say: Don't give up now! Post on!

We are standing on the cusp of history here! Outbackers for years to come, will speak of the Great Post Rush of '05!

And you are poised to play a pivotal role!!!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?Â You don't read PMs?
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I do, wolfie.
> 
> And I think I speak for all of us... OK, most of us.... A few of us?... Alright, for me,
> when I say: Don't give up now! Post on!
> 
> We are standing on the cusp of history here! Outbackers for years to come, will speak of the Great Post Rush of '05!
> 
> And you are poised to play a pivotal role!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]69677[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Is it possible that it is as cold & dreary in Oregon as it is in NH right about now? That Right & Left Coasters do, in fact, have more in common that some of both are red/blue states! His/Herstory it is


----------



## PDX_Doug

I think you may be on to something wolfie. Or maybe it is just the superior intellect of Outback owners!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

